
Double Cross System - duck
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double_Cross_System
======
iwwr
"A crucial aspect of the system was the need for genuine information to be
sent along with the deception material."

An important part of misinformation is that truth is being fed in the same
proportion as lies. If everything is a fabrication, that alone gives out
valuable information.

